# Acrylic pen stand group buy (feeler)



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi folks remember me?
I am still around. for all of you new comers, the old crusty folks remember me. ask around.
anyway i got an e-mail today about acrylic pen stands. the single pen style from niles.

Monty, glad to see you keeping the CA alive and great work to everyone else on the group buys going on.

O.K. this is not the intro pages so down to business.
First everyone understand my home computer is broken so i am working from my computer at work mon thru fri and that is if i can get to my computer. so updates etc will be much slower in coming than in the past.

second this is only to find out interest in these stands. you can see them here.
http://nilecorp.com/products.asp?sku=1731

let me know if you are interested and for how many.

i ship everything priority mail so make it worth your shipping and mailing costs.

I have not contacted niles yet and there have been some issues with there ability to supply these in the past. more on this later when i have contacted them

will check back tomorrow in the a.m.

nice to talk to all of you again and happy turning


----------



## mewell (Oct 30, 2007)

Daniel - The link provided takes us to a login page [:0]

Mark


----------



## Monty (Oct 30, 2007)

I think this is what Daniel is referring to -
http://www.nilecorp.com/products.asp?sku=1731

These are nice displays also. Great for highlighting pens.
http://www.nilecorp.com/products.asp?sku=1120


----------



## mewell (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Monty!


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 30, 2007)

Old crusty folks-----gee if that ain't the pot calling the kettle black
Did you ever get the shop built??????????


----------



## fernhills (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi,, i would like some so i can be a professional photogerfer


----------



## dlddr (Oct 30, 2007)

i'd like some too


----------



## bruce119 (Oct 30, 2007)

I would be interested in a few

Thanks


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 30, 2007)

Well, glad that the rumor that you fell off the edge of the world wasn't true, and who are you calling old and crusty.I'm just old and sometimes crusty.
and yes I'll take some more...... 





> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> Hi folks remember me?
> I am still around. for all of you new comers, the old crusty folks remember me. ask around.


----------



## JimBobTucson (Oct 30, 2007)

I could use some.


----------



## Woodlvr (Oct 30, 2007)

I also would like some.

Mike


----------



## Daniel (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for the correction monty. and yes those are the stands i am thinking of.
yes the shop is built and being used. the inside is still a work in progress but all my photos are on my broken computer.[V]
and finaly the edge of the world was a nice place to visit but i didn't want to live there.
now you all be good and go drum up more interest


----------



## dalemcginnis (Oct 30, 2007)

another one interested.


----------



## arioux (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,

If shipping to Canada is available, i'm in for 20-25, mabe more

Alfred


----------



## ctwxlvr (Oct 31, 2007)

I am interested in a bunch, possibly 50 or so.


----------



## tnhickoryknot (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm interested.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 31, 2007)

Who ye callin' crusty?


----------



## UKpenmaker (Oct 31, 2007)

I will be in for about 50 if you can ship to the UK


----------



## TBone (Oct 31, 2007)

I would be interested in some.


----------



## CaptG (Oct 31, 2007)

I would also be interested in a few.


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2007)

looking good in the interest department.
I don't have a problem shipping them anywhere but there may be extra charges for the postage.
I put in an e-mail to nile corp but have not heard anything back yet.
SOOOOOOOOOO please be warned that this is not the greatest company to do bulk buys with.
expect delays etc. etc. etc.
Hi ya Frank, nice to see you still around here. If i get time i'm going to browse photo albums to see how bad you all make me look now lol.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd like some, but with the price at $.60 for 12+, is it really worth doing a GB? (How much lower can they go?)


----------



## Daniel (Oct 31, 2007)

Mikey,
no lower. the last buy on these ran .60ea plus the postage.
in this case it was about even getting them. to my memory me and one other person managed to get stands at all. i bought 725 of them not sure what the other order was for. seems it was a dozen or two. and that took quite a while to get. had to wait for them to get shipped from over seas and clear customes etc.


----------



## Daniel (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry folks, just heard from nile. they are out of stock and don't expect any more for 4 to 10 weeks. sort of a large window in my opinion. then i had a second that e-mail that said they didn't know when they woudl get more but to keep checking.
will let you all know when they actually have some stands.
sorry


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 2, 2007)

When we did the last group buy on these someone else posted that they also sold these holders but cannot remember who it was. Anybody remember? 

Mike


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 2, 2007)

I stock stands very similar to these, but can't touch Niles' price.  Of course, I stock them for my customers (primarily).


----------



## Daniel (Nov 4, 2007)

Hey Lou you are beating the socks off niles if you have them in stock. My number one struggle with them has always been trying to catch them with any in at all.
was setting around the other evening remembering threads here about making your own. since i need about 700 of them sooner or later I'm thinking that would be a better way to go
I like the single stands cause they can be arranged in any number needed for a given display.


----------



## louisbry (Nov 6, 2007)

I ordered 15 from Nilecorp but they are out of stock.  I also made the mistake of adding a few items totaling $6.00 since the postage was $10.06.  There was no indication of an out of stock condition on their website. They shipped the other items and of course charged the postage.  I received another message saying the pen holders were out of stock and that I should call to reorder within 3 to 5 days.   I called and the receptionist advised that it would be 4 to 8 weeks and I would have to call again later.  She also said (after I aked) that shipping would be charged again.   I said that I would prefer not to do any futher business with them because of their out of stock/shipping policy.   I think Lou may beat Nilecorp's prices if you take everything into account.  I am not venting, but merely advising fellow IAP members of my experience with Nilecorp.


----------

